# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Just started an 8 week anavar cycle!

## northy843

Hi everyone i have just done my first week of an anavar only cycle and just wanted to check everything im doing is ok.

Im running 50mg ed in one go at the mo, im looking to get a pill cutter as they do not split that easy (i dont want to waste any  :Smilie: 
Is it best to split it.
I may up it to 75 mg at week 4 for three weeks is that ok?

my diet is as follows:
7.45amorridge + 1 scoop protein shake, sultanas.
10.00am: 30 grams protein, chicken or beef e.g 3 rice cakes portion of fruit.
12.30pm: 30 grams protein as above, bowl of rice or jacket potato, low fat yogurt.
3.00pm: protein shake, cereal bar and/or banana.
7.00pm: post workout protein shake.
8.30pm: 30-40 grams proten as above with vegetables, very little carbs maybe half a potato or a few table spoons of cooked rice.
2.5-3l water a day.
One cheat evening a week.
No alcohol!!1

Super strength milk thistle,
Flaxseed oil,
Multi vitamin.
Thinking of adding creatine, heard it works well!
I train a four day split routine,changing every six weeks.

monday:legs.
tuesday:shoulders.
Wednesday: back and bi's
saturday: chest and tri's
Recently adding 30 mins cv a night.

I noticed moderate gains in this first week,
Bench up 5 kg so not bad + 2 reps on most sets!
Everything else about the same but i dont want to bore  :Smilie: 
This may be mind over matter so ill wait and see.

I have nolvadex for my pct was gonna run 25mg ed for two weeks.

Any advice would be much appreciated, sorry its so long just trying to answer all possible questions.

----------


## WEBB

> Hi everyone *i have just done my first week of an anavar only cycle and just wanted to check everything im doing is ok*.
> 
> Im running 50mg ed in one go at the mo, im looking to get a pill cutter as they do not split that easy (i dont want to waste any 
> Is it best to split it.
> I may up it to 75 mg at week 4 for three weeks is that ok?
> 
> my diet is as follows:
> 7.45amorridge + 1 scoop protein shake, sultanas.
> 10.00am: 30 grams protein, chicken or beef e.g 3 rice cakes portion of fruit.
> ...



well your already a week in so what difference is it gonna make...you should prolly post this BEFORE you take a pill or anything....

your diet needs work....lots....check out the diet forum....

----------


## northy843

Why the negativity?
I have posted this question before and had no solid reply either way.
I have a little over 10 weeks till i go on holiday and wanted to get the cycle and pct done,
As for diet i have looked and i dont think mine is as bad as you make out, could you not just give some advice as this is why im here.
Many thanks.

----------


## manwitplans

> Hi everyone i have just done my first week of 
> my diet is as follows:
> 
> 7.45amorridge + 1 scoop protein shake, sultanas.
> 
> First thing in the morning you need sustained energy (Low GI carbohydrates, such as oatmeal, sweet potatoe, whole wheat. The reason for this is your body just went 6-10 hours without getting any food, it kind of describes itself. A shake first thing in the morning is not a bad idea, whey protein would be ideal. Or even more ideal would egg whites be.
> 
> 10.00am: 30 grams protein, chicken or beef e.g 3 rice cakes portion of fruit.
> 
> ...


Yeeeps

----------


## spywizard

and, with the atrophy of your testicles, you will want something to get those back.. the nolva probably wont' do that for ya..

and creatine?? you've heard that works?? 

The issue the guess are having for ya, is it's never recommended to do an oral only cycle, many of us have to see what the results are, we don't recommend it.. 

When you ask a question like the creatine question, we know you don't know what you are doing.. and when advice is offered about your diet and your rebuke it, then.. good luck.. don't ask for advice if you don't want to hear it. 

You are what we call a "spring breaker" noobs that come here looking for the magic "Pill" that will get them shredded for the beach.. 

We on the otherhand are in this for the sport.. it's a lifestyle.. not a vacation tan.. 

but as i said.. good luck..

----------


## northy843

thanks thats awesome advice.
When i say protein, chicken or beef i mean as a meal not as well as a shake, sorr i didn't explain very well.
I have one whey protein at 3.00 and one straight after training the rest are all solid meals.
I will try the casien.
Many thanks for your advice it is much appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## northy843

Hi spy wizzard i came here to learn and i was given no advice in the first comment, i have read so many conflicting reviews about creatine and was looking to you guys for good advice, i have taken great notice to everything i have been told on this site and im not looking for a quick fix, just helpfull advice from people that want to help!
I dont want to get into an arguement with anyone.
So many " experienced guys" have given me advice and just wanted to check on here!
Many thanks.

----------


## manwitplans

> thanks thats awesome advice.
> When i say protein, chicken or beef i mean as a meal not as well as a shake, sorr i didn't explain very well.
> I have one whey protein at 3.00 and one straight after training the rest are all solid meals.
> I will try the casien.
> Many thanks for your advice it is much appreciated


Aha, good.
That's much better then, take my advice to heart and get to it  :Smilie:

----------


## northy843

All is going well, day eleven and squats are up to 180kg for six reps from 160kg last week so im very happy  :Smilie: 
Have made my diet adjustments, many thanks!

----------


## manwitplans

> All is going well, day eleven and squats are up to 180kg for six reps from 160kg last week so im very happy 
> Have made my diet adjustments, many thanks!


Nice work, good to hear you have made the diet adjustments, now your in for a treat in the next few weeks, if your following a real good diet, nice so far though, best part is left if you stick to your diet.

----------


## northy843

Hi guys!
Right im now 18 days in and im starting to feel the power  :Smilie: 
Ill give you all a quick brief.
Squats are now up to 180kg for 8 Reps and i managed that twice on my two last squat sets this week, so very happy!
Squats up from 160kg for six reps (18 days ago)
Bench is up to 105kg for 8 clean reps from 100kg for six reps.
I tried 110kg and managed 4 clean reps and was very happy.
Seated barbell press is up to 8 reps of 80kg from 75kg for 6 reps, again pretty chuffed.
The list goes on, all in all im very happy after just 18 days.
I look slightly leaner around the waist but nothing major (im not expecting miracles after two weeks on my first cycle)
The diet is totally in check, (thanks van the man!)

No sides to speak of so far but again its only early days.

Cheers guys.

----------


## NewMuscle83

any updates?

----------


## northy843

Sorry i have been away for soooooooooo long.
To some up my first cycle it was awesome.
Only sides were headaches when upping the dosage  :Smilie: 
And very minimal teste shrinkage.
I done 3weeks at 50mg then 4 weeks at 75 mg and the last week at 100mg!
My body fat has dropped tremendously, and my strength gains were almost unbelievable.
My bench went from 100kg for 6 to 130kg for 4!
Squats from 8 of 160kg to 8 of 180kg
Wide grip chins i used to strugle with alot now i can bang out 4 sets of 8-10.

I have been using 6 oxo as a pct which has worked very well, everything is back to normal.
I kept nolva on hand but did not feel it was neccessary to use.
I know my diet played a huge role (thanks VAN THE MAN)
as a friend done the same cycle at a higher dosage with a pretty poor diet and didn't take the anavar at the same time or dosage every day and he gained no where near the same strength as me.
I have noticed a drop in strength now after being off for just over 2 weeks, i still managed 3 reps of 130kg bench but with help, a little dissapointing but we all know this will happen  :Smilie: 
I have noticed a massive increase in apitite which is nice.
Im gonna have a few months off cycle now and keep training to the same diet and probably try another 8 weeek cycle of 75-100mg a day again as the results were very good and im not quite knowledgeable about anything stronger yet.
Man ythanks for all your helpfull posts.

----------


## ray0414

ya know its funny, so many people say that doing a var only cycle wont do anything, but honestly i think the only people who say that are the people who HAVENT dont a var only cycle cuase from what ive read from people doing var only cycle they all pretty much say the same thing, that they were very happy with the results. 

do u have any before/after pics?

and your bench in pounds, went from 220 for 6 reps to 285 for 4 reps, thats a mighty massive gain right there. becuase right now im at 220 for about 6-7 reps and to increase that much would be simply mind blowing, and i think everyone at my gym would know i was on steroids lol but i mean the strenght should have allowed u to build muscle that ur gonna keep right?

----------


## ray0414

another question did u end up using creatine at the same time?

----------


## AdamGH

creatine would just add to the water bloat imo. someone correct me if i am wrong.

----------


## ray0414

any update?

----------


## Sehr

If u could pm me your 8 week cycle i would appreciate it. Thanks.

Your diet, etc.

----------


## northy843

Hi sorry for the long wait on this post.
I did take some before and afters but im still not too confident yet about them, i will do another cycle in a month or so and ill post them then.
I did use creatine and did not notice any bloating as i used creatine serum.
Alot of people did notice my strenth gains but if you dont want them to know just say good diet and creatine  :Smilie: 
My diet is posted so have a look it worked really well.
I haved dropped back down to 120kg bench now for 4 reps but the muscle i built is still there and im more than happy to be benching that.
Pct complete no probs at all, cant wait to use again soon  :Smilie:

----------


## Flash-back

Very interesting to hear about your gains, BUT what about size gains?
Was it only hardening and gave you strength or did it aswell add any massgains?

----------


## northy843

I wouldn't say you get big but if your pushing heavier weights and uptaking more protein your going to put some size on.
Put is this way i was a medium in tops (tight)
but now find large more comfortable.
People were noticing, lets put it that way which i was happy about, that could be because i was gettin leaner as well.
You do get awesome pumps on var which everyone says!
I really liked the cycle and i have just started again running it at 75mg a day for eight weeks but im concentrating on reps 8-10 now as it does lean you up well and last time i was only training for six reps, hence the bit of size i put on.
Hope this helps.

----------


## dylann

Hay Northy,

Great info. Im thinking of running the same. 
How was the Var on your cholesterol levels as supposedly it does increase?

----------

